# Squirrel Bark to Put Deer At Ease?



## JohnnyArcher77 (Jan 7, 2008)

This happened to me today by accident and I was wondering if anyone actually did this as a technique.

Out in the woods with my squirrel call today after some grays. I hear what I think is a bark off in the distance in response to my call. I start making my way towards the sound. I stop. I tap my call a few more times. Before proceeding, I hear something not too far off behind me. I turn around and about ten yards back, I catch a subtle glimpse of a flickering white tail.

I study the movement for a moment and finally make out the shape of a doe through the cover. Now, I'm not about to shoot a deer with my .177 air rifle, but I'm always down for a good stalk.

I slowly turn around and edge a little closer to the deer. She comes out from the cover. Wait, what's that? There's another one right behind her!

I didn't have anything powerful enough to harvest today, but it's always great to get so up close and personal with any wild animal. Of course all I ended up doing was watching them through my scope until they made their way on down the trail.

So was this just a lucky encounter? Or did the squirrel barking that I made with my call give the does the green light to come in such close proximity?


----------

